# Can I show you ... more bags ...?



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

I hope I am not boring you with ... more bags ...
Blue inspiration. They turned out blue. 
One bag is the 'Home Sweet Home' bag, made with small pieces of fabric.
The other one is my "Blue Mood' bag.
I hope you like them.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

I love them!!


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I love looking at your bags. They are beautiful!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Your bags are wonderful. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I love seeing your creations and never boring. These are both beautiful.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Beautiful bags...you're very talented!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful bags!


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Tjonge, wat een leuke tassen toch weer!

Whow, more of those nice bags... you talented lady!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Great bags!


----------



## maurmaur (Sep 5, 2011)

you do beautiful work, so creative. love seeing the pictures. would be proud to be seen with one of these!!


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

So beautiful, great job.


----------



## mardzerin (Aug 19, 2014)

They are really pretty. I like the way they are so colourfull


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I lIKE,, like like..

DO u Sell? price? make a tad smaller?[ to cut weigjht} thnx 4 the replay. bets



amortje said:


> I hope I am not boring you with ... more bags ...
> Blue inspiration. They turned out blue.
> One bag is the 'Home Sweet Home' bag, made with small pieces of fabric.
> The other one is my "Blue Mood' bag.
> I hope you like them.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Beautiful! Every one is a work of art.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You have a great sense of design and color.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

WOW!! I love them. Your bags are wonderful!!!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW they are great.
And we all need more bags.
Love your work,
Do you sell them ?? Price, please ?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I love your bags


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Your bags are gorgeous, as always! :thumbup: I could never get bored with them!


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Both are lovely but I particularly like Home Sweet Home. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Never Boring!!! They are exquisite.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your bags are anything but boring!!! I love the vibrant color and design of each one, absolutely unique!!!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

I like them both but my favorite is the Blue Mood bag Just love the dotted fabric


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very pretty bags!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I love seeing your bags. Makes me wish I could sew. All of your bags are just lovely.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Bags are really pretty !


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

How could we be bored looking at those, they are all lovely.

Jenny x


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Dollychris (Dec 18, 2012)

Beautiful bags and never, ever boring!! xx


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful work and colours.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I love your bags! I want to make a patchwork bag, but I need a pattern! Thanks for sharing your bags.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Love the house sweet home.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Great job ! I love having different bags to go with all my outfits and such. I don't think you can have to many.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Nice bags. Great designs. Wish I liked making bags.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

No I don't like them. I love, love, love them. They are spectacular!!
You are so so creative. Do you sell them? You should have a business making and selling them. Very very nice job.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

These are gorgeous. &#128077;


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

So beautiful! And I love how you display them!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful. Great color combinations.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Really lovely bags.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

They are so pretty. Thanks for the inspiration and for sharing!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Love your bags! Beautiful work!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Great bags, each one a masterpiece.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great work


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful bags


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Are you selling them?


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

They are cute!! Reminds me of Vera Bradley!


----------



## VickyT61 (Feb 1, 2015)

Stunning work


----------



## wendy zettel (May 23, 2014)

Do you put batting in your bags....fusible or not? They are lovely!


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

I love seeing your bags, they are so beautiful and I'm only sorry you are so far away for possible purchase.


----------



## Lynnav (Feb 4, 2011)

beautiful bags and beautiful work(wo)manship... would love to know more about materials, etc. PM? please


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Keep them coming. I never tire of looking at your beautiful bags!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I love seeing your bags. Your color and patterning selections are always so great and nicely combined.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes I love your bags!


----------



## tina.zucker (Mar 16, 2011)

I love you totes/bags. They're the type of bag that make you happy to carry it because they're so cheerful!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

You make beautiful bags.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Not only do you make beautiful bags, but you are also a great Photographer. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you for the nice comments. 
You ask me if I use fusible batting. I use batting,special for bags, not fusible and I also use a 100% cotton reinforcement to give it more firmness. Inside a cotton lining, pocket with zipper. The outside is a 100% quilt fabric.
You ask me if I sell my bags. I'd like to sell my bags to American ladies but the shipping from The Netherlands to the States and Canada and Australia is expensive. It's 18 Euro (20$), insurance costs not included.
For Europe it's less expensive, that wouldn't be any problem.
Thank you again for liking my bags.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

What is the price of thr BA


NE said:


> I love seeing your bags, they are so beautiful and I'm only sorry you are so far away for possible purchase.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Cost of bag? s&h is 20.00 US


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Your work is flawless...I love the bags, especially the Blue Mood bag! The central fabric is awesome :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Lynn


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

purplelady said:


> Cost of bag? s&h is 20.00 US


I sent you a pm


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Those are great bags


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Never boring, they are gorgeous!! Keep sharing your talent with us, please.


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!! I love blue also no matter what shade it is. Reminds me of our blue skies, and blue birds down here in the south of USA.


----------



## kscortez (Feb 2, 2015)

there are very pretty bags. i wish i could sew.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Could never be bored looking at your delightful bags.
Love the Home Sweet Home.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Not boring at all. Love em.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I love seeing your bags. Great colors and designs!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Your bags are always a pleasure to see.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

they are very nice.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

your bags are very pretty


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

your bags are very pretty


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

thnx, I have responded...


amortje said:


> I sent you a pm


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Lovely colors, great job. :thumbup:


----------



## moe161 (May 26, 2015)

Beautiful!! I just love them.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

I love bags, and yours are fantastic.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

Very pretty! Useful equally!


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

They are beautiful! Thanks for sharing your beautiful creations with us.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

WOW!!! I love them all and the fabric that you used is gorgeous, thank you for sharing


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

I always love your bags. Love the one with the houses!


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

Talented You are!!!! Lovely work...


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Very well done


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Never get tired of seeing your bags. Well done!!!


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Never boring; I love your Home Sweet Home bag.

I know the quality of your workmanship, as whenever I see my acupuncturist using the Autumn Leaves bag I bought for her, I am newly impressed. Keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Beautiful, as Always, Amortje! You are amazing!


----------

